# Hankook Tires



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Can anybody tell me if they like Hankook Tires. They are made in Korea. I saw a set of 205/40/16's for 71.00 each. They are HR rated and have 350 treadwear. THey have a Nitto pattern high pefformance.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I have some Hankooks on mine and they're pretty nice. Low priced, and they grip REALLY well. They have really nice dry traction. In the rain theyre OK as well.

In the snow... don't even try.

They seem to be holding up against wear pretty well too.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Are they as good as the Euro BF goodrich?

THanks Chris 92 classic


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

As I've never owned any Euro BF Goodrich's, I couldn't say.


----------



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

I had some Hancook tires and they were pretty crap, understearing everywhere, I'd go for something like dunlops or if you drive in alot of rain you can't beat Uniroyal Rainsport 1's

G


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *Are they as good as the Euro BF goodrich?
> 
> THanks Chris 92 classic *


You like these tires I just had some that will need replacing when spring comes I thought they had poor wet traction and alright dry traction Im going with yokahomas next time


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Stevie_T_G said:


> *I had some Hancook tires and they were pretty crap, understearing everywhere, I'd go for something like dunlops or if you drive in alot of rain you can't beat Uniroyal Rainsport 1's
> 
> G *


Understeer? Really? Must have been a crappy model. If I have any handling problems with mine it's oversteer- but that has to do with the lack of reinforcment in the rear end, not the tires. As for grip, theyre excellent.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

haha, i like how he mentioned theyre made in korea


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I have some W400 this are wintertires. They worked good and my car only understeers when the front tires loose traction in case of acceleration.


----------

